# Are Americans allow to go to Kish island for visa runs?



## aurorakchan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi

I was asking around how to do visa runs and someone mentioned Kish Island. Are Americans allowed to go there without a visa? What about british and australians? Are there better ways to extend your visa? Just got here...totally clueless!

Help!

Aurora


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

aurorakchan said:


> Hi
> 
> I was asking around how to do visa runs and someone mentioned Kish Island. Are Americans allowed to go there without a visa? What about british and australians? Are there better ways to extend your visa? Just got here...totally clueless!
> 
> ...


How about driving an hour to cross the Oman border at Hatta? Just a thought..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kish island is part of Iran, but I don't think you need a visa. It is supposed to be very nice. Americans, Brits, Aussies etc, are allowed to do '' visa runs'' and the easiest, cheapest way is to drive to Oman and back. Nationals who cannot do visa runs and require visit visas used to go to Kish to wait a few days for a new UAE visit visa to be issued. That has now been stopped and those nationalities have to stay out of UAE for 1 month before they can re-apply.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Kish island is part of Iran, but I don't think you need a visa. It is supposed to be very nice. Americans, Brits, Aussies etc, are allowed to do '' visa runs'' and the easiest, cheapest way is to drive to Oman and back. Nationals who cannot do visa runs and require visit visas used to go to Kish to wait a few days for a new UAE visit visa to be issued. That has now been stopped and those nationalities have to stay out of UAE for 1 month before they can re-apply.




Does EU fall in the category of the "1 month wait,before applying for another visit visa"


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

when did EU start to become a country ? 

Visa's are always issued from a country. These may belong to a union such as "Schengen" but that's another story. Even within some of these countries they have different requirements.....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The following countries can get a free visa on arrival. This visa can be renewed by driving into Oman and back (check that you are entitled to an Omani Visa first). All other countries need to apply for a visit visa before arriving in UAE, this type of visa cannot be renewed and you cannot return to UAE for 1 month after departure.
Andorra
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Cyprus
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Holland (Netherlands)
Hong Kong
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malta
Malaysia
Monaco
Netherlands (Holland)
New Zealand
Norway
Paraguay
Portugal
San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
United Kingdom
United States
Vatican City


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

@Aurora - I am planning on going to Kish (for a weekend holiday and some shopping) later this month. I've been told that there is no visa required for Americans (or any nationality). 

If you just want a visa run, go to Hatta, exit UAE, do a u-turn and enter the UAE. Takes like 2-3 hours roundtrip depending upon the wait to re-enter the UAE.


----------

